# If you could vote for?



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If you could vote for three living People to be in the Predator Hunting Hall Of Fame who would it be?

This has already happened in Silver City NM in 2004, I want to see how close you guys get. :wink:

Just name three of the people that you think have done the most for the sport over the years and give a reason..

This could be fun, good luck.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Johnny Stewart, Dennis Kirk, ....?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Go back and re-read my post, I said 3 names and living, Johnny Stewart died in 1987. Try again and give a reason why you picked them. Dennis Kirk would be a good pick.....Go for it. :wink: :beer:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok well i'm only gonna guess one and thats dennis kirk because of all the calls and products he started marketing a looooong time ago..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Dennis Kirk is respected by some in the world of predator hunting. He has not been in the business as long as some of the real oldtimers. If your from back east Dennis Kirk is a big name and should be mentioned. You can't think of a couple more? It's ok, thanks for trying.


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

I met Dennis Kirk twice no hall of famer and I'm from the East. I'd like Major Boddicker and Les Johnson.
I'll need some time for # 3


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There have been many that promoted the sport. Most of them promoted it for the good of their business. I have met many interesting people over the years. I was perhaps most impressed with Fred Bear. I really don't worship any of them. I believe that with the money some of these guys have that many people on here would prove to be just as effective. Perhaps yourself for example. 
As a sportsman Danny I would perhaps put you ahead of Johnny Stewart because your a sportsman and he was a business man. I don't mean to take away from him, he did very much to promote the sport, and he was a sportsman, but he was first and foremost a business man. I also didn't mean to pick on Johnny Stewart, insert any name you wish. I also don't disrespect these fellows for their accomplishments, this is just the way I see it. I look at it as having more respect for the average guy, not any less for those many consider famous. 
I think the hunting shows on tv have kind of soured me. Mostly advertisements. Some are interesting, but I like the action, not listening to some know it all flap his gums.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Plainsman, I understand what you are saying. I've meet in person most of the big names in this sport, from Gerry Blair, Murray Burnham, Major Boddicker, Jim Dougherty, Bowen Weems, Gearld Stewart and a ton more. 
All of them I just mentioned sell something huh? lol. Some of them really hunt and have been hunting for many many years. I believe some of them belong in the Predator Calling Hall Of Fame. 
I've been in this sport for 43 years, done everything you could think of from winning State hunting champingships in California and Nevada, to winning National Calling contest. 
Psssst, my name was mentioned in the Hall of fame, but I don't make calls or write books lol. 
It don't matter, all great sports such as predator hunting need a Hall of Fame. If you forget your past, what's left? :beer:


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

# 3 I'll go with Gerry Blair but I'm holding judgement as there are a lot of newcomers that are very good


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Where are they? Don't say what I think you're going to say lol. Go for it anyway.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The 3 guys who have shot more game than anyone and set up current hunting tecqniqes are 3 guys you and I have never heard of.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Bore.224, your wrong buddy. I'll just name one of many.....Murray Burnham, he has been predator hunting for probably 70 plus years and he still hunts. 
His father Morton Burnham may have been the man who started modern day predator calling as we know it back in 1903. 
Murray and his late brother Winston have predator hunted all over the world. Both had killed more coyote, bobcat, fox then most predator hunters well ever see in a lifetime. 
If you want to talk big numbers of animals I can give you some names and numbers you won't believe, but they don't belong in the Hall Of Fame.
The Burnham family inovated many of the ways predator hunters hunt today. From the calls you use to red lights for night hunting and many other things.

By the way, Murray Burnham was voted into the Predator Hunting Hall Of Fame. If you learn some of the history of predator calling, you'll know he belongs there.


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

No not the from east Danny but up and comming.

.J. Gugelmeyer-Kan. 
S. Guernsey -Neb.
and S. Hoosen - Canada

are doin' pretty good.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah lost me buddy, but that's easy to do lol. Lot's of up and coming dudes around nowadays. :wink:


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Danny B
You have stole the name of Morton burnham right off the tip of my fingers but I have a couple more.
Did you ever hear of 
Bill Dudley
Or
Jim Daugherty?

I think that the latter may have passed away due to a self inflicted gun shot (accident) to the leg but could be wrong.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Sure have, Bill Dudley four times World hand calling champion.

Jim Dougherty, outstanding outdoors Writer, predator hunter, world class bow hunter, past Pres of Pope and Young and the first Worlds hand calling champion, one of 16 Calling events he had won.

How about Bill Dudleys dad, Sam Dudley. In his day the best predator hunter to walk the planet.

RWH, how do you know about Bill Dudley shooting himself? I got the story from a pretty good source.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Danny B said:


> If you want to talk big numbers of animals I can give you some names and numbers you won't believe, but they don't belong in the Hall Of Fame.
> .


Just out of curiosity.I think we'd all love to hear some numbers.You know how competitive us yote hunters are. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

"Most of them promoted"

"All of them I just mentioned sell something huh"

You mentioned them after my statement Danny, but that's ok.

It's not that I disrespect them, it's that some produced calls, some were outdoor writers, but the point is they used the sport to promote themselves. There is nothing wrong with that, but my point is there are many good people we never hear of because they simply do their thing without fan fair. 
I have been thinking hard here for the last hour, and most the fellows you mention do deserve great credit for the promotion of the sport. I think they promoted it more through their products than their actual hunting, but that is noteworthy also, and we should all be grateful for it. There are two ways to look at it. We can acknowledge those who contribute to the sport by their products, those who contribute by their knowledge, and those who contribute through both.
I perhaps have gotten into a bad mood watching the hunting shows on TV. After looking forward to them I am now sick of them. Five minutes of hunting for every ten minutes of selling their snake oil. I was really upset the other day when a guy stuck an arrow into the right ham of a nice buck. He said "that was a little back, perhaps in the liver, we better wait a while". Liver????? First deer I ever seen with his liver in his a$$. 
Take my irritation with a little salt Danny. It isn't intended for anyone on here. I guess I like the guys on here more than these guys on TV. I also met one of these pro guys at Cabela's (in Sydney Nebraska) about 15 years ago. They pulled in (parked right at the door) with about six vehicles. His name on all of them. Strutted around the store with his entourage like I would expect from one of these Hollywood boys. Got me right off the bat when he stood by the door and waited for someone to open it for him, then gave the guy a nasty look, because he was a little to slow.
I like those old guys of yesteryear that you mentioned. They were good, and they were humble. That deserves a lot of respect. Except for one that you mentioned. He was the guy at Cabelas.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, I don't even watch them TV shows, I don't like to uke: lol. I do watch the Gold Prospectors because I like doing that. Besides they don't get all camoed out with a stainless steel rifle in a blind using hunter orange, shooting high fenced Whitetailes duh?.  As I look back, I think I did mentioned they all sold something lol.

Who was the guy at Cabels, Jim Dougherty? If it was I don't blame him, he's got to be in his 70s collecting SS. At that age a little extra income never hurts. Besides, I'm not that far behind him and I collect SS, so if it was him, I understand why.  
Now if it was Major Boddicker, that's another story. I never did find out what kind of a Major he was? Hell, he ain't no older then me and I was a Major myself, a Major screw-up lol :wink:


----------

